# (XP on Mac "boot camp" issue) Audio plays thru headphones and speakers at same time



## Allie1138

Hi all,
I have a MacBook Pro laptop running on dual operating systems, the Tiger OSx and Windows XP service pack 2.
In windows, when I play a CD or any mp3 player, music, etc... and I plug in my headphones, it comes through my headphones AND my speakers out loud! Plugging the headphones in SHOULD mute the speakers. It works just fine in the MAC side of the puter, but in windows I cant figure it out. It runs on SigmaTel Audio. Any setting I am missing? or anything I can try??

Any suggestions would be SOOO appreciated 'cause its driving me nuts lol. 

Thanks
-Allison


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Does the Sigmatel Sound Card control have a selection for headphones?

Normally what you say is true, but my Desktop and Notebook work differently. On the Desktop (Turtle Beach Sound) you must choose headphones from a menu.

On the cheapie notebook (Sigmatel), plugging in the headphone does automatically mute the speaker. But this may vary depending on your version.


----------



## Allie1138

Hi there,
well i just set it all to headphones and still nothing.. it plays through the speakers as well as the headphones. I had turtle beach on my desktop as well too... doesnt seem set up like that.. its just simple sigmatel audio. I dont understand.. could it be because this xp is on a macbook pro? some kind of conflict with mac or something? Although it works on the mac partition just fine and uses the same audio. im just baffled.


----------



## Rollin' Rog

The XP Sigmatel panel has a selection for Headphones and it doesn't cut the speakers off?

These are internal speakers right?

I don't have an explanation for it. I'd suggest it was a problem with the plug/jack connection but this would affect the Mac side as well.

As you say, it just might be a hardware compatibility issue with XP software running on a Mac.

Doesn't Apple have special drivers for Sigmatel on the Mac CD?



> The Macintosh Drivers CD includes drivers to support these within Windows XP:
> Intel Chip Set Software (6.2.1)
> ATI Graphics (8.24.0.0)
> Intel Integrated Graphics (6.14.10.4512)
> Marvel Yukon Ethernet (8.49.2.3)
> SigmaTel Audio (1.0.4889.0 nd375 cp1)
> SigmaTel Audio proto_A2 (1.0.4889.0 nd375 cp1)
> Atheros 802.11 wireless (AirPort) (4.2.2.4)
> Broadcom Wireless (4.10.40.0)
> Apple Bluetooth module (1.0.0.1)
> Apple Keyboard Eject Key (1.0.0.1)
> Apple Keyboard Brightness (for computers with built-in displays) (1.0.0.1)
> Startup Disk Control Panel for Windows XP (1.0.0.1)


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303572


----------



## Allie1138

I know its very odd. Yes When you install the windows XP, you then install a burned CD of Macintosh Drivers, which I have done several times. Plus I even formatted the C: and reinstalled windows 3 times now. Still no go. Maybe I shall try a 4th? or sell this sucker and buy a dell :-/ *sigh*


----------



## Rollin' Rog

&#8220;Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.&#8221;

-- Albert Einstein 

Umm, maybe if I move this to the Mac forum you might find someone with a similar configuration to compare notes with ...


----------



## Allie1138

I would appreciate ANY help you can offer!!! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## VegasACF

I would go to Apple Discussions, (sponsored by Apple, often populated by people who _work_ for Apple) and present this question.

Also, keep in mind BootCamp is a beta. There are bound to be some bugs here and there.


----------



## Allie1138

Yeah, good point.. Gotta keep reminding myself I guess.. even after the $3400 purchase :-/


----------



## VegasACF

Allie1138 said:


> Yeah, good point.. Gotta keep reminding myself I guess.. even after the $3400 purchase :-/


The price of the computer is in no way related to the state of readiness of software, even if both came from Apple. Frankly, you should be glad Apple allowed public access to the BootCamp beta. It is not typical of Apple to do such things.


----------



## ferrija1

Your right Vegas, they usually don't have public betas. They only release their apps. as the full version.


----------



## tedwinder

It's always the Windows side.........


----------



## macdudenj

From the apple discussions board. Can try these instructions to fix.

1. Uninstall Sigmatel audio driver from your system

2. Install Sigmatel Audio driver v.5.10.4991:
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/8658/eng/5.10.4991.0_XP32_XP64_MCE_2K_V5.EXE

(If you get an error during install complaining that the "software isnt compatible with your board...bla bla bla", ignore this-its just referring to the Intel Audio Studio it's trying to install)

3. make .txt file,open it and copy and paste this:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0015\Settings\GPIO]
"01"=hex:85

4. rename this file to lineoutfix.reg (make sure file extensions are not hidden in your system) and doubleclick it->yes.

5. reboot.headphones works now

6. open stacgui.cpl, located in ...Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\STACGUI and switch to 'Rear Mic' under 'Recording Control'.Internal speakers works now

thats all,both works and headphones mutes speakers

dont forget to mark me as solved!!---if u have any questions on how to do this just let me know


----------



## jwombat

Are there any other steps to take? I did the above, and now I only get audio in the headphones. Tx.


----------



## macdudenj

I got the information from discussions.apple.com. If you select the bootcamp folder, you will see many threads about this subject and also how to use isight in xp. The discussions area in apple.com is temporarily down, but check later. People seem to have been able to fix this problem.


----------



## macdudenj

Here is another set of instructions from the apple forum.

1. Uninstall Sigmatel audio driver from your system

2. Install Sigmatel Audio driver v.5.10.4991:
http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/8658/eng/5.10.4991.0_XP32_XP64_MCE_2K_V5.EXE

(If you get an error during install complaining that the "software isnt compatible with your board...bla bla bla", ignore this-its just referring to the Intel Audio Studio it's trying to install)

3. make .txt file,open it and copy and paste this:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0015\Settings\GPIO]
"01"=hex:85

4. rename this file to lineoutfix.reg (make sure file extensions are not hidden in your system) and doubleclick it->yes.

5. reboot.headphones works now

6. open stacgui.cpl, located in ...Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\STACGUI and switch to 'Rear Mic' under 'Recording Control'.Internal speakers works now


----------



## patpres

One addition that could be added to the solution is to prevent Audio Studio from trying to load when you boot into Windows - thus giving the unsupported error.

- from the Start menu, choose Run
- type MSConfig
- Select the Startup tab and UNCHECK Audio Studio


----------



## Nick8539

I was reading a review of the macbook since I am in the process of buying one and remembered this thread. This is what the review said regarding your issue...

Most Mac hardware anyway. Right click functionality was not available on the MacBook without a third party add-on script. *Rerouting audio is also not supported, which means if you want to listen to your headphones, while using Windows on your Mac, you are out of luck.* The function keys do not work either, with the exception of the eject key. Everything else works the way any Windows computer would. The battery appeared to run out a bit more quickly on Windows. I assume some of the power management features in this notebook don't work the same way without OS X. The processor gets 3-4 degrees hotter while running Windows as well.

http://www.notebookreview.com/defau...pple+MacBook+(13-inch,+2.0GHz+Intel+Core+Duo)

Just some heads up...


----------



## VegasACF

Nick8539 said:


> Right click functionality was not available on the MacBook without a third party add-on script.


It works on the MacBook Pro.



Nick8539 said:


> The function keys do not work either, with the exception of the eject key.


They work on a MacBook Pro.

:shrug:

Also, BootCamp 1.1 (public beta) is out, and it includes "Apple Keyboard Support" and iSight drivers. There are probably other features, too, but those are the ones that I've found since installing it last night. Still no support for the backlit keyboard, though. I guess that's too handy a feature to be available in Windows.


----------



## Nick8539

Oh you know what, I didn't realize she had a macbook pro. That review was for a regular macbook. So I guess disegard that review...

Sorry!


----------



## jwombat

Just wanted to mention that Boot Camp 1.1 fixes this problem. :up:


----------



## Mer113

after uninstalling sigmatel and going through the steps you mentioned i now have no sound coming out of my speakers - help please!!


----------



## el_paki

yes ive got a imac 20inch screen and i just finish instaling xp on it but their is no sound on xp and i dont know what to do. what do i have to do to put sound on xp?


----------



## VegasACF

Did you install the drivers from the disk created by Boot Camp Assistant?


----------



## el_paki

yes i did but i dont know what program to install for sound, i try to instal the sigmatel audio driver, but the computer system doesn't accept it.


----------



## el_paki

can someone please help me i really need the sound so i could start working.


----------



## VegasACF

I'm guessing if anyone had any help to give you'd have already received it. 

Sorry. Have you tried the Apple Discussions forum?


----------

